# سامحنى يا رب !!!!



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

*
أفكارى مشوشه وقلبى مضطرب .. بينى وبينك يا ألهى سداً عالياً من الخطايا ..
يقتلنى الندم على كل ما صنعت من خطايا وأفعال شريره ..
أصرخ لك يا ألهى فلترحمنى فأنا اليك أخطأت والشر قدامك صنعت
 سامحني ..و لا تسمح لى بتكرار فعل  الخطيه .... 
بحق الدم الثمين الذى سفكته من أجلى على الصليب فلتسامحنى
 سامحني يا رب سامحني...
قلبى لك خاشع وساجد
جئت لاأضع أمامك ضعفى وخوفى وترددى ..فأنت يا رب كثير الرأفه والتحنن وأنا واثقه بحبك الابدى الازلى ..


(ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....لانك انفذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق )
امين​*


----------



## botros_22 (22 يناير 2009)

> (ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....
> لانك انفذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق )
> امين


 
صلاه جميلة جدا وكلمات عميقة لو نتامل فيها

شكرا لكى 

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*(ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....لانك انفذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق )
امين


اللة يا دونا 

صلاة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

_



بحق الدم الثمين الذى سفكته من أجلى على الصليب فلتسامحنى
سامحني يا رب سامحني​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميلة يا دونا 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

> جئت لاأضع أمامك ضعفى وخوفى وترددى ..فأنت يا رب كثير الرأفه والتحنن وأنا واثقه بحبك الابدى الازلى .


​
امين

صلاة جميلة جداااا

شكرااا دونا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> صلاه جميلة جدا وكلمات عميقة لو نتامل فيها
> 
> شكرا لكى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



*ميررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *(ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....لانك انفذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق )
> امين
> 
> 
> ...



*ميررسى يا  قمرررر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> جميلة يا دونا
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميررسى يا  تونى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ​
> امين
> 
> صلاة جميلة جداااا
> ...



*ميررسى يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 يناير 2009)

> (ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك فان الرب قد احسن اليك....لانك انفذت نفسي من الموت..و عيني من الدمعة...و رجلي من الزلق )
> امين


امين

صلاة المسيح تحرسنا
شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــن 

صلاه راائعه يا دوانا 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة المسيح تحرسنا
> شكرا​



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه راائعه يا دوانا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------

